# a couple of questions for a newbie



## bigdintn (May 23, 2012)

I am missing around with laying out a n scale layout. I am looking at a U shape or L shape layout. It may be 8' x 2'-6 one the main and 2'-6 extensions on the side.
I read on here that a good radius is 11-15". Is that for all radius or just a 180 degree turn? What is a good distance between the tracks if you have two tracks running parallel? 

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I am not an N guy, but if you google around I have seen gauges for laying double track out there somewhere.

Craig


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great question........11" and larger radius curves are a excellent guideline for both the running of box cars and passenger cars......radius speaks to the curve of the track......for a 180 degree turn......the distance from center-line rails to center-line rails would 2 times the track radius. Track spacing is recommended to be no less than 1-1/2" (track center to track center)


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It all depends on two major parameters...the available layout area and the types of trains you wish to run and compromise between the two.Since you have a rather tight layout (at 30 in.),you'll have to compromise on the locomotives and the rolling stock.

The minimum radius generally seen in N scale is 9 3/4 in. (Atlas tracks).It allows four axle diesels,the smallest steamers and up to moderately sized cars.Some six axle engines may be able to deal with such curves,but they clearly look uncomfortable at it.

Then the other Atlas curve standard is eleven in.Not perfect yet but a definite improvement.It accomodates any six axle loco,six driver steamers and any freight cars.The longer (85 ft) passenger cars may handle it but don't reaaly look right on eleven innch radius.

Thirteen in. (that I consider an "in between" radius,or compromise) can accomodate most everything,including the Athearn's Big Boy but it is most obvious that it would look much better on 15,18 or even 20+ in. radiuses

There are two sets of standards...the radiuses trains can handle and the radiuses that the trains will look right on.

Track spacing in N is dictated again by what you want to operate.Only very short locos and cars shouldn't hit eachother at 1 1/8 in. wich is the minimum.1 1/4 in. should be right for normal curves and rolling stock but 1 1/2 is even safer if you're to run long equipment on rather tight radiuses.BTW,these measures are track center to track center.


----------



## bigdintn (May 23, 2012)

Ok thanks, Is the radius measured from center of track, inside rail or outside rail. 

I will probable run mostly 4 axle older diesels and a bunch of shorter rolling stock. I may run a six axle train on the outer rails. I was thinking of trying to model old Missouri Pacific and Chessie system railroad on it. I may end up running a new union pacific bigger engine on it. I am just running ideas though my mind to see how much room I need / have or what I can do


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Radius is measured from center of track.

Good Luck


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The NMRA has standards & recommendations for track spacing.
http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

See RP10 & RP11.


----------



## bigdintn (May 23, 2012)

waltr said:


> The NMRA has standards & recommendations for track spacing.
> http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html
> 
> See RP10 & RP11.


Hey Thanks that is a big help


----------

